# Pressure pot woes



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Last night....

There is no ACE hardware close to me that I know of so I went to Lowes, HomeDepot and a couple car parts store to find a Schroeder valve but none have or even know what it is.  

I went home with some fitting instead and tried to dismantle my pressure pot.

I finally had it in pieces and the reason it is so tough to take apart is because *the threads don't match!!!*  They just forced them together and applied a cement like substance to seal the threads   (We are not such weaklings after all Jim )

On the process, I damaged the rubber seal/ring on one with the pipe [xx(] but I managed to get it replaced with an extra washer for my car's oil drain and an o-ring.  Testing later will prove it it works as wel as I hoped....else I will have to take it apart and apply sealants again.

I also tried to install the gauge with the regulator assemby on top of the pressure relief assembly (as shown on HF diagram) but I broke the  fitting as I was tightening it 

Now I have to purchase the 3/8 to 1/4 reducer and install the pressure relief assembly on the other opening where the pipe was. 

Tonight, IF I find the fittings and valve, I should have a working pressure pot. I HOPE.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck Dario!  Thanks for the ego boost, too...I've never expected to be able to break cement with my bare hands!  Unthreading pipe, especially with a pair of pliers, yes...but not breaking cement.  Maybe I'll see about getting a long(ish) piece of threaded rod or pipe and using that to help break the fittings free.  If you have trouble with leaks at the fittings and don't mind making the fittings semi-permanent, try some E9000 (you can get it at Michael's and other craft stores).  It's a thick, rubbery, waterproof adhesive that was recommended to me by some plastics manufacturers for use on acrylic for waterproof applications.  It should get in between the threads and really give you a good seal, even better than teflon tape.  Its pretty strong, but will peel off if you twist the threads hard enough - think of rubber cement, and you'll have a good idea of how this stuff behaves.


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the sealant tip... I am thinking of using some of the sealants I have here for now though.  I have so many that most will probably go bad (or maybe they already did) before I can use them up.

Can you tell I am a REAL MAN???

1. Have so many stuff in my garage I may never use/need.  Half of which, I don't even know I have. []
2. I asked and someone (Tony aka hilltopper46) gave me a simple 3 part list and STILL didn't follow it. [}][][B)] 

I am bad...LOL


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Aug 31, 2006)

Last night I bought a pressure pot from HF.  Before I get myself in a tangle can either of you or anyone give me some detailed directions on how to modify the pot for stabilizing blanks?  I've never done this before so I'm hoping to learn from the experience of the rest of you. []  Thanks,

John


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

John,

Check this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17134

Only thing I'll do different is use the regulator assembly which he took out.


----------



## clewless (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a Schrader valve.  

HD and Lowe's have them in plumbing dept. with the brass fittings. 

Explain to the dummy there that it has a bicycle tire valve on one end and 1/2" (I think) male pipe thread on the other.  I've bought them to blow out the water lines on my boat.


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

I even talked to the "aisle" manager of plumbing at Lowes and he pointed me to the toolworld where there are compressor accs.

I'll try again tonight.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Aug 31, 2006)

> Check this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17134
> 
> Only thing I'll do different is use the regulator assembly which he took out.



Dario,

Thanks for the link to this thread - it's just what I was looking for.  Now we'll see how responsive HD is tonight.  

John


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 31, 2006)

The reason the valve (shrader, schroeder, shroeder, etc) is in the plumbing department is that they are used on pressure tanks for household plumbing, especially when the household is on a private well.  Maybe telling the clerk you want a "air valve for a pressure tank" will help.  If you don't have private wells in your area they may not be a stocking item.

If you need one really bad and can't find one, I'll buy one and send it to you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Tony,

I will try to get it locally but if I can't find it, I just might take you up on that offer.  I will let you know.

Thanks!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 31, 2006)

I just ordered 5(schraeder valves) from Mcmaster-Carr at $1.93 each. Just sharing resources.

-Peter-


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Peter.

I went and printed it...maybe a picture will help when I re-visit their store []


----------



## Dario (Sep 1, 2006)

Got almost everything....but almost doesn't cut it.  Still can't find the Schraeder valve even after printing the McMaster catalog pic. [V]

I'll check around Dallas this weekend if I can't find it, I may just modify my pump and use other fittings and valve OR take Tony up on his offer. [:I]


----------



## Charles (Sep 1, 2006)

Dario, Did you find the scharder valve? The Ace hardware 5min from my house has them. I got mine this morning. I live in Spring Texas, just north of Houston. If you want I can send you one or stop by and get one if your in town. The Ace hardware is on 2920 just west of I45.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, I just returned the first pressure pot to HF...it had a cracked and dented pressure dial.  I asked them to open the next box there on the counter.  Same thing.  The third and last box they had was okay but a slightly different model - but the specs were the same.  I'll give that a try.

I've ordered the Schraeder valve and fittings from McMaster-Carr today.  That way I figure I won't have to ask half the store at HD or Lowes for the valve.  []

John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 1, 2006)

Guys if you need a Schraeder Valve and have a Lowes close by the lowes Item # is 77200 and every lowes has them in the plunbing dept. only thing is it's a 1/8 thread and most lowes employees even the plumbing mgr. don't konw what a schraeder Valve is ask for a 1/8 inch air valve and its in the section with the brass fittings. The cost at my store is $3.99


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2006)

OK, I just have to ask.  What in the world are you guys making such a big deal out of this valve for?  This is an honest question, not being a smart a.  I have a pressure pot and use it just fine.  I have never even heard of this particular valve before I read this thread.  Why exactly do you guy have to go through so darn much trouble for this particular valve?  What does it do that I am missing with my pressure pot?  I really want to know in case I am missing something!


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't have a compressor and will use a tire inflator pump.  It is very convenient to use this valve in my case.  

I can modify too but don't want to mess the pump line.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 2, 2006)

Curtis, as I understand it, the Schroeder valve lets you fill the pot using any attachment that can fill a tire, and holds the desired pressure w/o the need for a ball valve, or keeping your compressor connected. I can see the utility for those like Dario, and even others (like me) wishing to keep the compressor free to do other things. For me, it depends on which is cheaper... a good ball valve, or the Schroeder valve.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.  That makes sense!  I have a compressor so it is not an issue to me.  I simply installed an air ball valve from the air tools section at Lowes and it works great.


----------



## jpick22 (Sep 2, 2006)

Curtis - seems to me to be the quickest, simplest technique to get the "filling" job done.  And all this "removal" of parts, standard to the pressure pot????? First, I assume that the "air ball valve" is just a particular "add-on" quick connect to the input side of your pressure-pot, from your air source (compressor) - and when you reach your desired pressure, you simply disconnect from your compressor and it holds the air pressure inside.  Is that right?

I didn't remove anything from my pressure-pot lid.  I did saw off the inner long paint-feed tube and then simply stopped it up with 2-part epoxy putty, which I had (hardware store).

On the "input" side of the mechanism holding the pressure gauge, I
screwed on a standard "quick-connect" nipple.  On the pass-through or "output" side of this same part, I simply stopped it up - again, with the 2-part epoxy putty.

Had I had time, a trip to the hardware store, purchasing the proper size threaded plugs would have eliminated the need for the epoxy putty (and possibly made a bit cleaner and professional "look" to the finished product) - but you can't really see anything anyway.

Lastly, I always leave the compressor attached - never longer than maybe 30-40 minutes.  I've been doing this for a considerable time now and hundreds of castings, from snakeskins to wood.  The resin seems to always go to a gel state in from 10-20 minutes - and when removed from the pot after 30-40 minutes, it is totally set - not hard as a rock, but set.  I then remove it and take it inside to finish the curing state.  I normally remove the castings from the molds in 2 or three hours.  They still feel a bit "sticky", but I let them set overnight.  Then I saw them, drill and get down th road.

Don Ward and I have bounced back-and-forth, concerning the time left in the pressure pot.  Don's castings are 4 times larger than mine, so perhaps that dictates longer time under pressure.  I cast 2 molds at a time (enough for two pens) and the above information works every time for me.

And finally, a simple disk (bandsawed) from plywood and dropped into the pressure-pot does the job for me, as far as making a level, flat surface for the bottom of the pot.

Just suggestions - that work for me - many ways to skin a cat.

Jay





> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Thanks guys.  That makes sense!  I have a compressor so it is not an issue to me.  I simply installed an air ball valve from the air tools section at Lowes and it works great.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />It is very convenient to use this valve in my case.



It doesn't sound like it has been convenient so far! [}][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 3, 2006)

Allow me to ask a question :

Is a compressor supposed to keep running in order to maintain steady pressure to the pot? If, YES, how long do you leave it running for? If I read correctly some members turn 'off' while others keep the compressor 'on'. Your thoughts and reasoning would be appreciated.

-Peter-[?][?]


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Why not go to a tire store and get a steel schraeder valve? That would be a good place to find one.


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth [B)][!][xx(][V]

Anyway, I finally found some on a local True Value hardware.  YEAH!!!

Tested my setup and it is working now but I might take out the regulator since it is not serving any purpose.  It will end up almost as Tony posted http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17134 less the pressure release valve...since mine is leaking [!]


----------



## Dusty (Sep 5, 2006)

Dario You might try Grainger if one is near you the Item # is 3GC98
 If you can't locate one just e-mail me and I will pick one of these up for you if you wish. 
Dusty


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Dusty...but I got a couple already and the set up is now (more than) complete. LOL.  

More than, since I got a lot of extra fittings [8)].


----------



## Mudder (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Guys if you need a Schraeder Valve and have a Lowes close by the lowes Item # is 77200 and every lowes has them in the plunbing dept. only thing is it's a 1/8 thread and most lowes employees even the plumbing mgr. don't konw what a schraeder Valve is ask for a 1/8 inch air valve and its in the section with the brass fittings. The cost at my store is $3.99



I just got one at my local Lowes.
For me they were located in the "Pumps" section and the sticker on the box said (56901)

Here is a picture of the packaging; hopefully it will help someone recognize one.














Thanks for the numbers Roy, and you were right that nobody at my local Lowes knew what I was talking about. Funny thing is that I paid $3.39 for mine plus the 6% State Tax.

Keep looking guys, they are out there!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 5, 2006)

I happened to be by an ACE Hardware store this afternoon and asked the first clerk I saw if they 1) knew what a Schrader valve was, and 2) if they had any. The guy knew he'd heard of it, but the female clerk next to him said "Sure do and yes we have them...". Then she went on to tell the guy what it was and where it was shelved. They even had 2 sizes. Needless to say I bought one... $3.18 WITH tax. Sorry, Scott![]


----------



## Mudder (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I bought one... $3.18 WITH tax. Sorry, Scott![]



Well now.

$3.18 is much better that tree-fiddy, ya damn loch ness monster.


----------

